# My Little 7x4 Trailer setup : ) a few pics



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought I would share a few pics of my little trailer : ) All my work is local work mainly domestic repaints and parking in 
The areas I work is no problem
most jobs I'm on from one week and up so my trailer will get clamped and left out the front 
Myself I love being able to leave my gear on the job and not having to carry tools in my Ute so far I have nearly managed two years with the new Ute with no roof racks and it hasn't been a problem compared to my old beat up Ute that poor workhorse got loaded up : ) Myself I could never go back to not having a little trailer. One thing I like about my trailer is I'm 6.2 so when I put the top put the top on the trailer I wanted it high enough to be able to stand under the doors without banging my head plus the best thing is i
Can access things from both sides so no climbing in to pull gear out like some trailers .









The Old Wombat Mobile : ( what a great ute apart from it falling apart even if it rained it would rain inside lol


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Ben, did someone custom build that for you?

I hear ya.....bought a 5X10 v-nose this summer with 6' ceiling. Made life a lot easier!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks pretty useful. I would paint the lower blue section of the trailer to make it cleaner looking. Better for your image to have your vehicle looking clean and sharp.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Lambrecht said:


> Looks pretty useful. I would paint the lower blue section of the trailer to make it cleaner looking. Better for your image to have your vehicle looking clean and sharp.


I agree, a high-gloss white, to match the beauty truck!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice set up :thumbsup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Hey Ben, did someone custom build that for you?
> 
> I hear ya.....bought a 5X10 v-nose this summer with 6' ceiling. Made life a lot easier!


G'day "Paint and Hammer"

I scored the Trailer maybe four years ago a client asked if I wanted it it was in bad shape it had a cage top with a canvas skin 
I nearly didn't take it. Client just wanted it gone so I gave him $40 to cover rego as he just payed for it. Maybe a few months down the track I got the top put on
There is a factory in Sydney they just have it all done on the computer and it's all cut then they just drop it on and bolt it down . My main thing is I wanted to be able to stand under the doors when open .it cost I think around $1700 









When I got the top made it came with one free shelf but I found bigger things would fall down so added bottom shelf with half of the shelf with higher sides so 4ltr tins of paint could fit securely 









It gets addictive : ) pimping out ones little trailer I added that little box on the side I think $70 they charged to make and weld on .
like keeping my screwdriver set and a hammer and Brush/roller spinner in there









I have also just started sticking hooks all over the place they are great for hanging stuff : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> Looks pretty useful. I would paint the lower blue section of the trailer to make it cleaner looking. Better for your image to have your vehicle looking clean and sharp.


G'day Lambrecht 

Yeah I painted trailer Blue to match my last ute but not sure if I want to paint my 



















trailer to match my white Ute or paint it Orange as my colours are Blue & Orange 

So I'm thinking of painting it Orange so it will stand out like crazy : )

I like the Orange on the Tin if I go Orange it will something like that 









I think the Orange will stand out plus look great when new stickers put back on against the orange


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

wje said:


> I agree, a high-gloss white, to match the beauty truck!


G'day Wje 


Yeah Gloss white would look Awsome 

yeah she is a Beauty : ) I noticed you have the same truck Nissan Frontier ? Over here they are called Nissan Navara

I love mine after having a beat up ute for 10 years then two years ago getting rear ended tailgate wouldn't open also if it rained outside it would rain inside lol I'm Amazed the window didn't fall out from the rust lol


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the uniqueness of the trailer and that modification...will look great with some paint on it.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Wje
> 
> 
> Yeah Gloss white would look Awsome
> ...


Yeah, I have the Frontier. I just have a 4 cylender, with the King Cab.. I wsh I got the 4x4 package and the crew cab.. The back seat is way too small to fit anybody in comfortable.

Mine is great on gas though and looks clean and crisp. I also have a nissan Xterra which is more of an offroad vehicle. It is a pig on gas but you feel really safe driving here in the winter in it.

I love the bells and whistles on your truck, it looks awsome.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

If I were a homeowner in need of a painter I'd hire you Wombat.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> I thought I would share a few pics of my little trailer : ) All my work is local work mainly domestic repaints and parking in
> The areas I work is no problem
> most jobs I'm on from one week and up so my trailer will get clamped and left out the front
> Myself I love being able to leave my gear on the job and not having to carry tools in my Ute so far I have nearly managed two years with the new Ute with no roof racks and it hasn't been a problem compared to my old beat up Ute that poor workhorse got loaded up : ) Myself I could never go back to not having a little trailer. One thing I like about my trailer is I'm 6.2 so when I put the top put the top on the trailer I wanted it high enough to be able to stand under the doors without banging my head plus the best thing is i
> ...


Dude that trailer is sweet! I love how organized it is! If I was a one man show I could keep my trailer looking like that. My 5x8 cargo trailer is great but it's a constant battle keeping it organized. My guys just don't seem to understand how to put things where they belong. It's like herding cats or picking up after a 3 year old. I've been thinking of getting a 2nd trailer though as I love how handy they are. It's also cheaper than getting a 2nd van and paying for all the gas and insurance that comes with that.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

wje said:


> Yeah, I have the Frontier. I just have a 4 cylender, with the King Cab.. I wsh I got the 4x4 package and the crew cab.. The back seat is way too small to fit anybody in comfortable.
> 
> Mine is great on gas though and looks clean and crisp. I also have a nissan Xterra which is more of an offroad vehicle. It is a pig on gas but you feel really safe driving here in the winter in it.
> 
> I love the bells and whistles on your truck, it looks awsome.


G'day Wje

Yeah mine goes through the petrol Its a V6 I'm just lucky all my work is local nothing more than 1/2 hr away so one tank 
Gets me through the week 

Yeah I got suckered into the extras : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> If I were a homeowner in need of a painter I'd hire you Wombat.


Thanks Mate : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Dude that trailer is sweet! I love how organized it is! If I was a one man show I could keep my trailer looking like that. My 5x8 cargo trailer is great but it's a constant battle keeping it organized. My guys just don't seem to understand how to put things where they belong. It's like herding cats or picking up after a 3 year old. I've been thinking of getting a 2nd trailer though as I love how handy they are. It's also cheaper than getting a 2nd van and paying for all the gas and insurance that comes with that.


G'day Damon 

Yeah it's a great little trailer : ) 
No word of a lie every morning I get to work I enjoy opening up shop : ) every couple of jobs I will have to give it a big tidy up as it can get messy 
But most things have there place .


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't use my Dulux Enviro wash as much as I should .

I'm planning on going to the trailer mob and see if they can put a plate down on the drawbar and some type of setup to hold enviro wash in place when taking to and from jobs 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

My little daughters Artwork for Daddy : )











Everyday I open up the Mothership : )

I'm Greeted with my happy little pics from my Girl and they put a smile on my face 

As it is with kids my Son wants to know why he hasnt got any pics up Oops I better put my boys pics up on the other wing


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

That is just awesome Ben. You do need to paint the trailer now with the new Nav. I am soooo jealous of the trailer. Those pics that the kids have done are pure gold mate...............makes you remember why you do what you do!!!!!



A pic of the front of mine


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> That is just awesome Ben. You do need to paint the trailer now with the new Nav. I am soooo jealous of the trailer. Those pics that the kids have done are pure gold mate...............makes you remember why you do what you do!!!!!
> 
> A pic of the front of mine


G'day Steve 
Love the Nav : ) did you get the red and the black bonnet done or is that the special edition ?

Yep love my trailer I'm still waiting to paint my trailer either white match my Nav or doing it a bright orange to really stand out when left out the front of each job . I love everyday when I open up the trailer and see my pics from my little Girl 
They  always put a smile on my face


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That is a great little trailer! Love the pics!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

My New trailer plus signage : )

I'm happy with both : ) this trailer is purely for carrying scaffold and larger gear that can't fit in the back of my ute plus with the signage when on a job which is two weeks to four weeks I will just lock it up in the area I'm working and leave it there for advertising 

I think earlier post I posted my enviro wash now I can carry that to every job : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Why take my scaffold apart : )

Just wheel it in . Good Horsey : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Good luck little trailer see you in two weeks : (
Be safe


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> Good luck little trailer see you in two weeks : ( Be safe


My little trailer pulled its first job : ) $6600 just a small job but good little trailer : )


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

That is an awesome sign and trailer


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

That boot is a great idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

paintball head said:


> That boot is a great idea. :thumbsup:


Thought ben didn't pay his parking tickets. :jester:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Guys 

I know this is a Proffesional painting forum so I thought I would share my new 

Rain catcher 3000 it's only new I just recieved the special tarp which is designed to harness fresh water into the Rain Catcher 3000 storage facility 

Any questions feel free to ask as I'm currently holding a PT webinar on this thread 

No silly questions like can it be used to wash my work dishes ? Keep it professional please

Such replies as Wow & Intresting is encouraged 




























Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## dylanhky (Sep 21, 2014)

Simply beautiful

Sent from my SM-P605 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------

